# 6-10 Bird Loft



## Niloc5 (Aug 3, 2009)

Hey everyone, well im still throwing around loft ideas 

I wondering if any one had, or had desings for a 6-10 bird loft, just in case my shed conversion doesnt work out. Thanks,

Colin


----------



## Columba livia! (May 4, 2009)

i don't remember the minimum space required for each pigeon, but I'll find out.

did I ever tell you about my "Eco loft"?


----------



## randymcone (Nov 19, 2008)

Mine worked out well and cost was really low.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f38/new-loft-design-beginner-31636-2.html?highlight=loft


----------



## Columba livia! (May 4, 2009)

Looks cool randy.


----------



## Columba livia! (May 4, 2009)

what kind of pigeons do you want to keep? show birds, racers, or just rescued ferrals?
they are all good choices!

Due to a lack of response I'm going to tell you about my loft even if I have allready. I started it last spring, and i never worked on anything so hard before in my life! It started as the ruins of our old green house. just support beams and angle iron skeleton. I then stripped our property for all of the fencing i could find. I also had a small do-it-your-self lawn-mower shed kit. since we were never going to build the shed I used the aluminium panels for the north wall, and around the "inner shed" (the nesting shed inside the loft. i had to buy a few 2 by 4's for structure, but all the rest of the wood came from unusedwood collections in our barn and I salvaged ALOT of exelent lumbar from my neighborhood on trash day.It's amazing what people throw away! Since my loft is mainly recycled material i think the total cost was about 20-45 dollars (and alot of that was for nails and screws!!!!) including chicken wire for another wall=$20.
that was the most expensive. though i have learned that chain link fencing is not acceptable to keep rats and snakes out! (rookie mistake) I have since fortified my nesting shed to keep them rats and snakes out.
$45 bucks isn't bad for a 10x16 loft with an 8 foot ceiling!!!(1,280 CUBED FEET) My birds have a bigger room than I!!! although it's not professional, it's not red-neck.....Ok just a little, but my birds love it!! and I built it all by myself in about 4 months! it was a great spring! hope this helps you collin!!!


----------



## alienbaby (Aug 14, 2009)

Columba livia! said:


> i don't remember the minimum space required for each pigeon, but I'll find out.


2 square feet per bird. (been doing research)

I'm thinking 4x6 feet would be a good size for 6-10 birds. The max amount of birds for a loft this size would be 16 birds, which would give you room in case there are babies. And we all know how often that happens!  
I guess if you really want a smaller loft than that, then for 10 birds the floor space would be 20 ft, right? So a 4x5 foot loft or something thereabouts, perhaps?

Wish I could help with the smaller loft designs. You could check out the BackYardChickens Forum. They have some small chicken coop designs there. Maybe something will jump out at you, although you'd probably have to modify the layout a bit to suit pigeons!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

alienbaby said:


> 2 square feet per bird. (been doing research)
> 
> I'm thinking 4x6 feet would be a good size for 6-10 birds. The max amount of birds for a loft this size would be 16 birds, which would give you room in case there are babies. And we all know how often that happens!
> I guess if you really want a smaller loft than that, then for 10 birds the floor space would be 20 ft, right? So a 4x5 foot loft or something thereabouts, perhaps?
> ...


Keep in mind that 2 sq ft is the minimum amount per bird. More is always better.


----------



## Niloc5 (Aug 3, 2009)

Hey guys thanks for your responces! Ill deff. check them out!

Im planning on adopting a Pair of ferals that need a good home, and the rest probably homers for now


----------



## Columba livia! (May 4, 2009)

sounds cool!


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

*Pigeom coop*

A small Pigeon coop


----------



## Niloc5 (Aug 3, 2009)

Thanks Sky Tx!

Im looking for something a little bigger but thats a great starting point 

I noticed you lived in Texas. Where at? Im down here in Ft. Worth


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

I live in Sachse--Dallas/Plano/Garland. area--I know several flyers in Fort Worth.
Don Rice--sky tx


----------



## Yeasmin (Jun 24, 2009)

sky tx said:


> A small Pigeon coop


How many pijs in there???


----------



## keystonepaul (Sep 7, 2009)

Randy thanks for the sketches they're a big help! Thanks for sharing them. Keystonepaul


----------



## darkfur (May 11, 2007)

Pretty sure there is a design for a mini loft somewhere on Sunset Lofts very useful collection of plans. There's a 6 x 8 loft for sure also


----------

